
SIGGRAPH 2007 papers on the web - amichail
http://www.cs.brown.edu/~tor/sig2007.html
======
far33d
<http://groups.csail.mit.edu/graphics/CodedAperture/>

gotta love any siggraph paper that uses 3 40's as the example image.

If anyone is going to siggraph this year, let me know, I'm still trying to
decide if it's worth my time. I'm always a little disappointed.

------
amichail
<http://www.den.rcast.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~yuki/plushie/index-e.html>

~~~
far33d
Takeo's been doing this sketch based stuff for a while.

~~~
amichail
Yes, I know. But this is pretty cool anyway. See the results in the last
minute of the video.

